# €30,000 An Post ?



## Caroline_T (3 Sep 2011)

Can somoene tell me what you would get if you put in €30,000 into An Post 3 Year Saving Bond and the 5 1/2 Year Saving cert. I am reading all about % can someone actually just give me a figure at the end of each year and minus dirt etc  

Also if there is another place to put it that would be a lil return at the end of the years 

Thanks a million


----------



## Crunchie (3 Sep 2011)

3 year Bonds - 10% = €3000 interest - No DIRT payable

5 1/2 year Certs - 21% - €6300 interest - No DIRT payable

Assuming you leave them in for the full term

Info on yearly rates on www.statesavings.ie (It shows interest per €1000 at end of each year so just multiply by 30 for €30000)


----------



## NOAH (3 Sep 2011)

I had a look for you, for both they are TAX FREE not very clear but they are tax free so

3 year = €30,000 x 10%  =  €3000 after 3 years =  €33000 total

10% 3.23% 3 year Savings Bonds2 3.23% 10.00%

and the next one =  €30000 x 21% = = €6300 =  €36300

21% 3.53% 5½ year Savings Certificates2 3.53% 21.00%

as they say simples but hope this answers your query.

noah


----------



## Caroline_T (3 Sep 2011)

brilliant, thanks a million.


----------



## Lightning (3 Sep 2011)

Caroline_T said:


> Can somoene tell me what you would get if you put in €30,000 into An Post 3 Year Saving Bond and the 5 1/2 Year Saving cert. I am reading all about % can someone actually just give me a figure at the end of each year and minus dirt etc
> 
> Also if there is another place to put it that would be a lil return at the end of the years



Have a read of the term deposit best buy thread. Other options include KBC who pay 4.46% for 3 years.


----------



## oldtimer (6 Dec 2011)

With DIRT increased from 27% to 30%, the DIRT free saving certs and saving bonds looking very attractive now


----------

